# Squirrel Nail Scratches



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

Just this morning i went into my gargage and noticed several scratchs on my 06 GTO. I am really upset. I keep that car in mint condition inside and out. I took it to a Auto body shop and they told me the only way to get them out or to make them less noticeble is to wet sand it. I am first going to get rid of what ever animals are living in my gargage attic and then i am going to get a cover for the GTO. The scratches are deep enough so that i can feel with my finger nail. Any ideas how to prevent this from repeationg itself?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lhernandez said:


> Just this morning i went into my gargage and noticed several scratchs on my 06 GTO. I am really upset. I keep that car in mint condition inside and out. I took it to a Auto body shop and they told me the only way to get them out or to make them less noticeble is to wet sand it. I am first going to get rid of what ever animals are living in my gargage attic and then i am going to get a cover for the GTO. The scratches are deep enough so that i can feel with my finger nail. Any ideas how to prevent this from repeationg itself?


*Ouch.... A have a heartz trap may be the ticket. I had troubles with wayward cats and squirrels in the past. You may want to contact your local ASPCA and they can put you in contact with someone who has one that will trap them for you if you don't want to purchase the trap. The trap has two open and close doors, one on each end, you put bait in the center and when the varmint enters the doors close. End of problem. That is the humane way to do it.....

You can also get a rat trap and bait it with peanut butter. Squirrels like peanut butter..

Your insurance carrier should be able to help you with a comp claim. It will not affect your premium. 

I have a HUGE 14 x 40 foot trex deck I spent 7500 on it and it took me 3 months to build. Trex is very expensive. I have 13 posts with post caps. Damn squirrels are teething on the post caps. Every post cap has teeth marks in it. I am about to declare war on them. 14.00 a cap, I don't feel like replacing them. *


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the advise. tonight i go to war.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Hope ya get em! 

All the sudden I got a Caddyshack moment. *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I'da got me one o dem fo10 chot gunns an a go varmit huntin... 

Squirrel and Mustangs taste like chicken:lol: 

That sucks, good luck with your pest control project.:cheers 

Red.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

BB gun. guaranteed results as long as your aim is good


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Tree rats must die!

18 guage if you're a poor shot. 

Pellet rifle for more fun.

Have a heart trap + charcoal ligher fluid if you're hungry. 

Bait the little suckers away from the garage first.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

get you an air pellt rifle or pistol and pop them off like that. squirrels make a good breakfast, fry him up and make some gravy to go on top of grits...if you put it on top of your head, your tongue will beat your brain out trying to get to it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Squirrels have tough skin. Unless you can pump a bb gun to near .22 velocity the bb's will bounce off. A gas pellet gun or a real strong bb gun will work, but if the car is in the garage, I wouldn't risk ricocheting. If it were me and with my luck I'd shot at the damn varmint have the bb or pellet ricochet and shoot out the windshield or something. I am the definition of Murphy's law. :lol: :lol: 

Since the squirrel is enjoying the car, the car is added bait. Knowing my luck, I'd park the car outside wait inside in hiding with fire power while the little bas$tard is outside behind my back ice skating across the hood of my car. 

I used to eat squirrel all the time when I hunted small game, and it is good. Tastes like a Mustang, errrr I mean chicken.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Groundhog Day*

*This reminds me of a situation I had with a groundhog in my garage... 2 summers ago, while the overhead door was up a groundhog found his way in my garage and took refuge unbeknown to me. 

A day later my overhead door did not go up when I hit the opener, I went inside and discovered the wires leading to the electric eye at ankle level was chewed through and the clip that goes inside the eye was mangled. I went and got a new unit and installed it. All the while for hours the door is open and I am going about my business in my garage.

Next day.... same scenario. This time the other eye was chewed up and wires chewed through, and the interior brick molding of the door was chewed up. I went looking for a squirrel. What I found was hiding under my rolling shop cabinet. The ass end of a ground hog sticking out because he couldn't fit under the cabinet. I looked under at him and he was hissing at me, and showing teeth. I got a ladder out, stepped on the 3rd step and moved the cabinet, he ran out from under it behind my work bench. He's been in my garage now for 3 days, no food or water. He was less than happy. I tried for an hour to get him out he ran all over the garage but not out even though he ran past the open door numerous times. 

I call the cops to come shoot it, I am told NOPE. Call the game warden. Game warden says he's in your house, he's your problem. I tell him I shoot him you'll have a reason to bust me, he said no he wouldn't. I call the cops back, by this time 3.5 hours have passed. Cops say .... shoot it. I said If I discharge my gun in the township you'll bust me for shooting a weapon. I am told no we won't. I said send a cop over and let him shoot it. Again NO I was told.

So I go up and get my .357 mag. I think, hallow point? Naaaa I will spill his guts all over the place and have a real mess. So I put 2 - .38's in the revolver. I go down and I am trying to get this hog out so I can get a clean shot at him... I am poking him with a long pole, he's bleeding from the mouth because I am whomping him about the skull and face and he's taking issue with it. He is really hissing, standing on his hind legs teeth showing and really being nasty, he's cornered. So, I get close to him put the pistol with in 2 feet of his head and squeeze off a round. Down he goes, shot in the head, but he ain't giving up. He's trying to attack me.... Again I squeeze another off. This time he's out..... Brains and parts of head everywhere. What a damn mess I had. I put him out of misery. Took me hours to clean the mess up.
That poor bastard saw his last shadow. *


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I didn't even think a groundhog would put up a fight. I wonder why he refused to leave?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> I didn't even think a groundhog would put up a fight. I wonder why he refused to leave?


*I have no idea. 3 days he was in there and the overhead was open 2 days in a row for hours on end.

He attacked the eclectic eyes. He must of heard a humming noise we cannot hear and went after it, he got both of them. Both the Cops and Warden said let the door open and he will leave, lol. Door was open all the time when he was in there and I didn't know it. Maybe he was rabid, confused, stupid, retarded i dunno.

He only became aggressive after I tried to shew him out. I tried to negotiate with him but he had his own ideas. Groundhogs will come after you if cornered. *


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Now you have me thinking of that rabbit scene from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Now you have me thinking of that rabbit scene from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


*:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Killer Rabbits. *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Tree rats must die!
> 
> 18 guage if you're a poor shot.
> 
> ...


Wing,
All good advise. 12 and 20 gauge shot guns are the most common for game and clay sportsman competitions, 16 gauge if your an old school upland game bird hunter and 10 gauge if your really an old, old school water foul hunter. Rarity's like a 28 gauge shot gun are hard to come by ammo. While .410 is a great load for kids to start on and ample for small varmints and quail if ya want something left after their a$$ has been peppered. But 18 gauge, your reaching back to the 1800's? You must've been talking about an air operated 18 gauge brad nailer. Now, that would be a sportin way to rid a garage of roof rats!

Red.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Wing,
> All good advise. 12 and 20 gauge shot guns are the most common for game and clay sportsman competitions, 16 gauge if your an old school upland game bird hunter and 10 gauge if your really an old, old school water foul hunter. Rarity's like a 28 gauge shot gun are hard to come by ammo. While .410 is a great load for kids to start on and ample for small varmints and quail if ya want something left after their a$$ has been peppered. But 18 gauge, your reaching back to the 1800's? You must've been talking about an air operated 18 gauge brad nailer. Now, that would be a sportin way to rid a garage of roof rats!
> 
> Red.


Naw, I was thinking small bore shotgun. Just not a gun nut. Of course, a true connoisseur of the art would use an antique gun, hand loaded of course.

For that matter, if you place the have a heart trap in a smoker instead of dousing the tree rat and torching him, you'll achieve a subtle hickory flavor rather than that burnt crispy petroleum aftertaste.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> *:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Killer Rabbits. *


"That's one nasty rodent! Look at the bones!!!"


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> For that matter, if you place the have a heart trap in a smoker instead of dousing the tree rat and torching him, you'll achieve a subtle hickory flavor rather than that burnt crispy petroleum aftertaste.


Hmmm, would that be the difference in roof rat tasting like chicken or tasting like a mustang?


----------



## darkfire00 (Jul 7, 2007)

Buy a really big snake. where ever those little sh*t rodents live.. they wont ever come out again. and if they do. it will be funny


----------



## molecul (Aug 20, 2007)

groundhogs and especially possums are god ugly critters.........


----------

